

Ask HN: Recommendations for web analytics tool to analyze user behavior? - kaptain

I&#x27;m interested in understanding better HOW our users are using our product. One possible tool to use is Inspectlet; I like it because it creates a playback video of the user&#x27;s behavior.<p>My preference, though, would be something similar to a traditional approach where you pepper your front-end code with calls to something like:<p>mixpanel.track(&quot;This event&quot;)<p>The reason why Mixpanel isn&#x27;t ideal for us is that it tracks events but NOT sequences of events. I&#x27;d like a timeline of my user behavior to understand better the paths they attempted or the tasks they they are trying to accomplish.<p>What are some of the tools you use to monitor this? I&#x27;ve looked at all of different tools already:<p>clicky 
Google Analytics 
Heap 
Inspectlet 
MixPanel 
Clicktale
======
matm
Heap (where I work) built a feature that addresses this exact use-case:
[https://heapanalytics.com/features/users](https://heapanalytics.com/features/users).
Is that what you had in mind?

------
roryg
Amplitude does event tracking and has event flows, which sound s like what
you're looking for. Also has individual user timelines of events.
[https://amplitude.com/docs#event-flows](https://amplitude.com/docs#event-
flows)

